# Increasing voltage on an unadjustable generator



## Yankee (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a Troybilt 8000 watt generator that I would like to increase the output voltage. At no load it's putting out 233 volts @62HZ (so I know the engine speed is correct). At full load (32 amps) the voltage drops to 214 volts. That's down to 107 volts on the 120 side, figure I'm going to have trouble with the appliances...It does have a AVR but has no adjustment. I replaced the AVR with no change.

I'm actually happy with how the generator runs just wish I could increase it by 10 volts. It seems like it's got plenty of power and the alternator can put out good current, just a tad low on voltage. 

Has anyone else run into this and came up with a fix? Can you install a different AVR that is adjustable?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Yankee,

Does it have an AVR? Not all generators do. Some use a capacitor to regulate the voltage. If the capacitor is weak the voltage might be out of spec.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes it does have a AVR, however there are no adjustment pots on it.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

What model is the generator? Do you see any numbers on the current AVR?


----------



## Yankee (Jul 10, 2014)

Generator model #030247-01
AVR part number 205858GS

I think in theory I can put inline resistors on the AVR sense wires to artificially lower the sense voltage to make the AVR increase the output voltage, but in I'm not sure of the value or if there is any chance to damage the generator.

I think my best bet is installing a different adjustable style AVR, but not sure if that is safe either...


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You have the "updated" AVR with no trim pots. The older design, 189769GS, did allow for adjustment.

Bump the speed up just a bit so that you're at about 63hz no load. There is a bit of tolerance on the output, about 10%, so 108 volts wouldn't be bad. Years ago many homes were serviced with 110 volts instead of the 120 common now.


----------

